Ask HN: Any recommended resources for computational fluid dynamics - gsort
======
geoffbrown2014
This 12 Steps to Navier-Stokes tutorial was posted here not too long ago can't
find the original post, but here is the link to Prof. Lorena Barba's tutorial.
It uses IPython to work through the equations.

[https://github.com/barbagroup/CFDPython](https://github.com/barbagroup/CFDPython)

